# Hello new growers and vets alike



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 9, 2020)

Had a question. My girl has had ash falling on her and she is in flower already do i let it sit or try and blow it off? Wildfires of course


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 9, 2020)

I’d go with a blow or a hose


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 9, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> I’d go with a blow or a hose


So just air ? No spray bottle with water?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2020)

Just air is all i would use.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks friends the air took most of it away .. A couple really small ones stuck on the trichomes but dont wanna mess with the flower


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

Time to fire up the leaf blower


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 9, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Time to fire up the leaf blower


Haha lets do it!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2020)

I have one of stihls commercial backpack blowers that really cranks, imagine what that thing would do...


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 9, 2020)

boo said:


> I have one of stihls commercial backpack blowers that really cranks, imagine what that thing would do...


Boo i have one as well ... It would blow the poor triches off my girl and then her wig haha


----------

